# What Hats do You Have?



## LawrenceU (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm getting ready to leave work and noticed my hat on the wall. I'm sure there must be more hat wearing folks on the board. What hats do you have?

I have:
Stetson 10x Brown Cutter Crease
Stetson 10x Silver Belly Cattleman Crease
Stetson Open Road with a fedora crown
Stetson Playboy
Atwood Marfa Low Crown
Champ Light Weight Grey with a Diamond Crease


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 17, 2009)

I mostly wear an Akubra fur felt hat, which is what I have on in my profile picture.

Also have a Resistol Browning and a waxed cotton Pendelton.

My old and lamented Stetson went the way of all hats, or at least some: down an icy waterfall in the Cascade range.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 17, 2009)

We don't wear hats here much, but I've got a selection of toques, a balaclava or two, and one glengarry (my favorite, but nothing that I can wear outside much).







-----Added 2/17/2009 at 07:29:31 EST-----

(not my kilt, by the way...)


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I have a MB 360 SLK hardtop, SO, I like my classic British driver, a baseball cap, or even my States official headgear, the Stetson would FLY off!!! Hey, I LOST my FAVORITE vintage Texas Rangers cap cruising around! I LOVED that cap! It flew off so fast I don't EVEN know at what point I lost it!


----------



## Theognome (Feb 17, 2009)

The only hats I have ('cept one) are old ball caps from various Navy commands I was attached to.

But I bought a ball cap while in the Phillipines that had a caption on it that read, "US Navy: Another quality home game from Milton Bradley (ages 18 and up)". One day, while wandering through Perth, Australia, I heard someone from across a busy street shouting,"Hey! Mate!!!" in my direction. I looked, and there was a group of construction workers waving me over. The foreman of the group, laughing very hard said to me, "Mate, that's a great cap. I'll trade ya caps!" He was wearing his company hard hat, with the Australian Builders/laborers union sticker proudly displayed on the back (with the motto, 'Dare to struggle, dare to win). I agreed to the exchange, and he donned my ball cap while I donned his hard hat. 20 years later, I still have that hard hat.

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 17, 2009)

Do baseball caps count? 

I also have a baseball cap with a hockey team logo on it -- one of the most politically incorrect team names ever: The Hartford Whalers. Later they moved to NC and became the Carolina Hurricanes. Because facing death and destruction from killer storms that continually batter your coastline and cost millions to repair property is SOOOOO much better.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 17, 2009)

Well if we are including caps I have dozens. My favourites are:
My waxed cotton flat cap
A Harris Tweed flat cap
My Glengarry (No dicing)
A commemorative cap from the relaunch of the USS Cole
My St. Louis Cardinals cap with Stan Musial's autograph
My vintage Cardinals cap
Not a cap, but I also like to wear my pith helmet at times. It is great when you are wading and casting a fly on the flats for redfish.

Shoot, I have too many more to list them all.

I also have a Fibremetal full brim hardhat. It is quite a fashion statement!


----------



## gene_mingo (Feb 17, 2009)

John Deere - one size fits all


----------



## TimV (Feb 17, 2009)

> John Deere - one size fits all



Me too. Whenever a supplier gives me one I use it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2009)

What, no toques?!?!

what kinda poll is this?


----------



## Curt (Feb 17, 2009)

Like many of us, I have numerous hats. I have a ballcap with the logo of the shp I served on more than 40 years ago (It says "Plankowner" on the back), I also have several nice felt hats, a Stetson, a Toby Keith lookalike hat. But my pride and joy (in the capeau department) is my Resistol. After all, that's what they throw into the stands after a 90 point ride!


----------



## matt01 (Feb 17, 2009)

I wear a baseball cap on occassion. I have never worn any of the cowboy type hats.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 17, 2009)

TimV said:


> > John Deere - one size fits all
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Whenever a supplier gives me one I use it.



Oddly enough, John Deere's main office is in the same business complex I work in. And they won't give such company trinkets to their employees- they make them buy them at full retail. Bummer- I'd enjoy some free JD apparel. 

Theognome


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a couple of Bailyes, one straw the other wool felt; two palm frond, one from Atwood, the other I don't know. I also have an old Ranchero that was Papa's (he died around '70). I didn't check Atwood because I didn't know that's what it was until I just checked. Also, I checked Resistol and Stetson, but I don't have those any more. The Stetson is probably around somewhere, but it's pretty beat. So, I messed up the poll. I do still have my lanyard though.

And, of course, I have the requisite John Deere hats, several of them. One Bass Pro Shops hat, and who knows how many other caps?


----------



## Grymir (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## bookslover (Feb 17, 2009)

I own a flat cap and a baseball cap with "National Review" stitched on the front.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's my wifes headcovering. Seriously.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 18, 2009)

It does qualify as an object of religious signifigance in many parts of the US...


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> My St. Louis Cardinals cap with Stan Musial's autograph



Dude!!! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 18, 2009)

Grymir said:


> Here's my wifes headcovering. Seriously.



My wife wears a headcovering, but if she put that on, I think I'd have biblical grounds for divorce!


----------



## APuritansMind (Feb 18, 2009)

sans nom said:


> I wear a baseball cap on occassion. I have never worn any of the cowboy type hats.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 18, 2009)

I long for the day when our budget will allow me to expand the hat portion of said budget. For now then, I content myself with my beloved, beaten up Tilley for outdoor expeditions and my olive felt fedora by RedHead.

Hey, where's Doug Comin on this thread? His hat list would fill a page!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 18, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> I mostly wear an Akubra fur felt hat, which is what I have on in my profile picture.
> 
> Also have a Resistol Browning and a waxed cotton Pendelton.
> 
> My old and lamented Stetson went the way of all hats, or at least some: down an icy waterfall in the Cascade range.



Akubra makes some great hats. I used to have a Federation (think Indy). It was a great hat. I gave it to a young man who needed a good hat.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Feb 18, 2009)

I have Resistol and Stetson western hats.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 18, 2009)

Whatever happened to women wearing hats?


----------



## he beholds (Feb 18, 2009)

This is the only hat I need:


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 18, 2009)

JBaldwin said:


> Whatever happened to women wearing hats?



The same thing that happened to men wearing hats (not caps). It fell out of fashion. Some folks blame it on JFK and Jackie. I'm glad that hats are making a comeback among men. Of course if you go to any of the 'black' churches in my area you will see scores of hats on the heads of the women.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Feb 18, 2009)

Actually my wife has started wearing hats this last fall and winter. I think they are kind of wool Ivy caps. She's got a half-dozen or so different colors and patterns. Ha. She's as cute as a button wearing them.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 18, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my wifes headcovering. Seriously.
> ...



Have no fear, sweetie--you know my favorite driver!


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 18, 2009)

Tinfoil. A fashion statement in every setting. Pretty good reception, too.


----------



## sastark (Feb 18, 2009)

Other:







Deduction, my dear Watson!

(And, yes, I actually own a Sherlock Holmes hat, but No, I've never worn it....in public)


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2009)

sastark said:


> Other:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool.

It is called a "Deer Stalker" BTW.


----------

